# I have two budgies, but I want to get rid of one



## Baysil102

Ok. I made a mistake as a first time budgie owner. I read all these things about how budgies should always have a friend so they don’t get sad and lonely. So I bought two from the good ‘ol bin ’o’ budgies. I have Juno, who seems bold and outgoing, but is held back by Cassini, who is very shy and anxious at everything. However, Cass does like to hop out of the cage quite often, which is a big threat to herself. Other than falling two feet to her doom, my dog isn’t used to them yet, but I’m confident that she will over time (she does fine with our chickens). ANYWAYS Juno just seems a better fit for me, and I can always go back to the store or adopt and older bird later if she gets lonely right? Well my morals are saying that I should keep the two and deal with it because it’s my fault and I shouldn’t separate them (they even vomit for each other!! Aww (ew)). But I got budgies so we could bond and be good friends. Advice would be super duper helpful, TIA!


----------



## iHeartPieds

Your budgies should always be supervised whenever their cage door is open, and your dog definitely must not be in the room when they are out.

Cats and Dogs are Predators; Birds are Prey

Considering your budgies are bonded to each other, I don't think it's fair for you to seperate them now.


----------



## Blingy

I agree with the advice above that it'd be unfair to separate two budgies who have bonded. It is possible to tame two, if you put in the work. I'm doing it myself. You'll find great tips in the taming and bonding section. Budgies have individual personalities. Some will easily be tamed and bond to you, whereas others will always prefer to stay at a distance. This is the same whether you have one or two budgies (just because you only have one, it doesn't mean it'll become tame). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf

Your instincts are correct, in that since you bought the two, their wellbeing is now your responsibility.

Please take measures to keep your dog away from the budgies. Don't underestimate your dog just because he's okay with the chickens. Small flighty birds such as budgies can spark a latent predatory instinct in dogs, and it's always best to err on the side of caution whenever predatory animals like dogs and cats are near prey animals such as birds.

You will need to see your two budgies as individuals, and appreciate Cassini for her unique personality, even though she doesn't seem as outgoing as Juno. She is just as much a living creature who deserves all the best, just like Juno. My two budgies, and all my birds have extremely different individual personalities. I'll admit, some are definitely 'easier' than others, but they are all wonderful animals in their own right. It's great that your two happen to get along. Consider yourself fortunate for that, as not all birds get along with each other.

You can do it. Start to look at each as their own unique animal, rather than wishing they will both act exactly how you'd like them to. You might, in time, have two budgies who adore you, but if one or both end up maturing and liking each other more than you, then it's something you'll have to accept. It might help to remember that budgies (all birds) even though they're raised in captivity, are wild animals with wild instincts. Some individuals can eventually be 'tamed' to an extent, but they are not "domestic" animals like your family dog.

We (staff) ask that all new members read through the Stickies and Articles here. We have a ton of useful information to take advantage of. You'll find answers to many common questions. If _after_ reading, you still can't find the answer you're looking for, then we're here to help.

Welcome!


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice. You are now responsible for both these little ones, and it's completely unfair to give one away or get rid of one simply because it doesn't act like you'd like it to. Cassini will come into her own when she's ready. You have to treat your budgies like the individuals that they are; they will not give you their trust for free, you have to earn it. It will be hard work, and there will be setbacks, but both birds will eventually learn to trust and respect you if you do the same for them  

You've come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care! We have tons of budgie articles and stickies on everything from budgie diet and housing to the best way to tame them and earn their trust. We have extensive information detailing the best practices for caring for budgies, so be sure to read through everything  

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Cheers and best wishes with Juno and Cassini! :thumbup:


----------

